# PLF



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 21:12:11 *
Capt. O‘Leary,
    Do you know a Lt. named Chafe? He was PLF and now he is attached to 
C-coy of 1NSH in Truro. Right now is is on LOA but he is the platoon 
commander down at Charlie company
Pete
>From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>CC: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
>Subject: RE: Re: 60 mm trench
>Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 08:46:26 -0800
>
>
>
>Finally, a topic worth following - infantry mortars. As long
>as we stay away from superfluous comparisons between mortarmen
>and artillerymen, it is worth exploring what the Army is doing
>right and wrong with mortars. I‘d be happy to jump on this
>one once I get home and clean up ten weeks of dust.
>
>Mike
>travelling correspondent now at an internet cafe in London Ontario
>- back in ‘Slackers‘ by the end of the month
>
>http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com
>
>
>
>--- Original Message ---
>"Joan O. Arc"  Wrote on
>Fri, 23 Mar 2001 05:55:02 -0000
>  ------------------
>
>Thanks Mason. Everything I wanted to know about mortars but was
>afraid to
>ask. Am *not* being sarcastic - the depths of my ignorance are
>shocking as
>you perhaps have figured out by now!.
>
>They sound kinda cool - like great big spitball machines, or
>something.
>Please - Hold the derisive laughter - and posts - to a minimum,
>if you
>can!.
>
>Glad to know there‘s a Private or two on the list BTW. Since
>no one ever
>mentions them, I was starting to think they were mythical beasts...
>
>- Joan
>
>----Original Message Follows----
>From: "Mason" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: 60 mm trench
>Date: Thu, 22 Mar 2001 01:14:18 -0500
>
>The 60mm he is referring to has to do with the bore of the motar,
>I know how
>you could get confused though... he didn‘t mean that the dimensions
>of the
>trench were 60 mm.  I thought the wording could be a little misleading
>as
>well.
>
>The 60 mm mortar is a weapon used in the infantry to hurl explosive
>projectiles a moderate distance ahead of the the body of infantry.
>  It‘s
>basically a tube 60 mm wide with a firing mechanism at the
>bottom, which
>when a mortar round is dropped in fires a charge that sends the
>projectile
>out and hopefully onto the enemy.  The round takes a high trajectory
>the
>weapon is normally fired pointed at an angle somewhere between
>45 and 80 ish
>degrees.  That‘s all I really know about the mortar... some
>of it could be
>wrong but it gives you the basic idea in case you wanted to know...
>I‘d ask
>one of the more experienced soldiers on the list if you want
>to know more.
>
>Apparently one can dig a trench to accomodate the mortar and
>the firer, but
>I don‘t know anything about that... **** , I‘m only a Private!
>
>Hope that helped a little Joan!
>Fraser
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>
>-----
>Sent using MailStart.com   http://MailStart.Com/welcome.html  
>The FREE way to access your mailbox via any web browser, anywhere!
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

